# what is the chemical for burn out t-shirts



## smriga (Aug 20, 2007)

I want to make my own "Burn-Out T-shirts" and I'm curious if anyone has any idea what chemical is used in this process? It's obviously something that eats away the cotton... but I am at an utter loss? Can anyone help?

Thanks!


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

i think its a petroleum chemical... when we get them in they stink like it


i need to ask for a MSDS sheet on them 

Alternative Apparel - aa2608 Burnout Tee

lol


----------



## smriga (Aug 20, 2007)

heh, I guess I'm more curious as to whether it is a sort of "cocktail" or a single chemical that i can pick up at the hardware store.... or is it utterly specialized? how caustic is it, etc...

I've been looking around at various sites, and the pricing on these shirts is outrageous— especially considering you're effectively buying half a shirt! lol...

well hopefully someone will know!


----------



## Thaitex (Feb 11, 2009)

As a Garment Factory Manager in Bangkok, We do burnout only on TC or CVC, you will only get the great effects you are seeing by the Big Shots. Other fabrics are not recommeded.


----------

